# Cheap and Healthy (Filling) Snacks



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Every morning I eat oatmeal. Oatmeal is great because it's filling and cheap. A large container costs like 2 bucks and will last the entire week, if not longer. And you can do a lot to oatmeal, like slicing up bananas and putting them in, sprinkling cinnamon on it, etc. 

I am looking for something like this to eat in the afternoon. Something cheap and tasty, but healthy. Any ideas?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Popcorn definitely!


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)

HardRock said:


> Popcorn definitely!


Lol that's not filling....but tasty :clap :clap

Also i'm in love with oatmeal with a little syrup and sugar.

I would suggest those little protein bars but those are expensive as crap for the little bit of food :mum even if it can be filling.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A good protein bar or cottage cheese


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Beans! You can add seasonings to them to make them less bland, although I find plain beans pretty delicious. 

I like to drain and rinse a tin of chickpeas and then eat it with some lemon juice and pepper or something. For the sake of intestinal comfort, I definitely recommend working your way up to whole-tin-sized portions.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

carrots
apples
grapes
almonds
dried fruit mix


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Doc Rice said:


> Every morning I eat oatmeal. Oatmeal is great because it's filling and cheap. A large container costs like 2 bucks and will last the entire week, if not longer. And you can do a lot to oatmeal, like slicing up bananas and putting them in, sprinkling cinnamon on it, etc.
> 
> I am looking for something like this to eat in the afternoon. Something cheap and tasty, but healthy. Any ideas?


fiberone bars are very tasty. i really like the mocha ones. they are about 3.00 a box of 6. idk how filling they are but i like to eat more than most.

kelloggs frosted little bites chocolate is the best cereal ive ever tasted..its around 3-4 dolalrs a box,and loaded with fiber. ican eat a whole box at once cause im addicted to this cereal and ihavent bought any in a while(wow strong addiction jsuit kidding) but its pretty good and healthy or a snack


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Dictionary said:


> Lol that's not filling....but tasty :clap :clap


 Popcorn has a lot of fiber in it, plus it always fills me up


----------



## xJagox (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not sure about which foods fill up the most, it might be different for everybody, but I do agree about oatmeal for sure. Chef Boryadee is also nice IMO and not that many calories. I also think the TV dinner meals, like Michelina's or Gourmet or great, along with stuff like Ramen/Nissin Chow Mein noodles. This stuff is cheap and it's what I've been living off basically, not sure how healthy it is though...but definitely low in calorie count. 

Another trick I have been doing to keep my weight down is to drink about a 16-20 ounce size bottle of water before every meal. If you can, drink it cold as well....since it's cold it will make your body use more energy to regulate the temperature when it's in your body. Drink it while you're microwaving your meal or whenever.


----------



## Welchsboy (Dec 8, 2003)

I think you can consider a food healthy if it has complex carbs, essential fats, and is generally minimally processed...with that in mind I usually stick to the foods listed the most and I've seen good results personally.

Almonds keep you filled up pretty nicely, especially if you drink a good amount of water after. They nutritionally dense too...more nutrition for the buck. 

Try buying a ton of lean ground beef...it looks expensive at first but eating a pure ground beef pattie fills up your stomach for quite a while...contrary to what you might think, the fat in beef is a lot healthier than the junk food most people eat, it has lots of essential nutrients and is a good source to get CLA and natural creatine which helps with muscle-building.

I also like the wheat and bran squares sold in the cereal isle...wheat bran is filled with nutrients and antioxidants, as well as fiber. A big bowl with milk is cheap and pretty healthy.

Peanut butter is basically one of my staple foods...fills you up quickly, mix it with some cottage cheese and you get a nice balanced snack.

Finally...if you can stand the taste, try buying some pure dark chocolate (> 70% cacao), it's actually quite high in fiber and eating a half-bar of chocolate plus peanut butter fills me up quite nicely.


----------

